# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Có bác nào tiện gỗ CNC ở HN không?

## hardfarmer

Có bác nào nhận tiện gỗ CNC ở HN không các bác?

----------


## imechavn

Bác có nhu cầu làm hàng gì vậy?

----------


## Saolaithenhi

Chào cả nhà, 
Em cũng đang tìm nơi cnc hộp gỗ nguyên khối, kích thước 150mm*130mm*60mm, số lượng ~200 chiếc/tháng.
Có xưởng bác nào nhận làm ko ạ?
Cho em xin contact để tiện trao đổi nhé, hoặc email/sms vào hoangn@nhee.vn/01672983905 giúp em.
Cám ơn cả nhà.

----------


## Saolaithenhi

em gửi mấy ảnh để dễ hình dung:

----------


## hieu_potter

Có yêu cầu chất liệu gỗ không bác?
Em ở Bến Tre, có thể nhận gia công cho bác bằng gỗ dừa.

----------

